# sick female p. saulosi with green terror.



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok i know what you guys are all thinking. But I tried to move my 2 africans into a 20 gal and that did not work the greatest for my saulosi. So I moved them back to my 50 gal with a GT and convict. The GT chases the convict mostly and also the m. joanjohnsonae a little. Convict seems healthy without ripped fins. And the joanjonsonae lives under driftwood and also looks healthy.

Now its strange with the female saulosi cause the GT doesn't bother it at all. So the saulosi has no problem chillin with the GT. Except she was lookin pretty sickly from her time in the 20 gal and she seems to be getting thinner. Her body seems to be really whitish and flaky or dry looking. I've treated for internal parasites. I've also fed them some lettuce. Should I just give her some time, or maybe put a divider into the tank so she can chill by herself?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Move her to the 20G by herself. Not quite sure what the problem is... 

Can you post a pic of her?

Are the whitish areas cottony or fuzzy looking?

Is she twitching or flashing?

Did you put her in the 20G with the convict? If not, what did you try housing her with?

You obviously know this by now, but a 20G tank isn't suitable for many cichlids.

Kim


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i would post your health concerns in the "nutrition and health" section to get better insight, also post pics and explain water conditions, aggression levels, and symptoms in depth.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> Move her to the 20G by herself. Not quite sure what the problem is...
> 
> Can you post a pic of her?
> 
> ...


yah ill post pics when i get home from college. The white areas aren't fuzzy looking. Not like Cotton mouth or ich if thats what you mean. She doesnt twitch or flash. She swims stiffly. She was in the 20 gal with the m. joanjohnsonae. Thanks.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

also she swims around, so its not like shes just lying on the bottom or hiding. Thats the thing I really dont get. She always used to hide in her cave. And its still there.

Temp. is like 82 F but I'll have to test the water when i get back. The only aggression is that the GT will chase the convict and joanjohnsonae until he gets tired. And he gives up pretty quick after a few seconds. The joanjohnsonae sometimes chases the saulosi but never gets the chance because the joanjohnsonaes always hides under the driftwood from the GT. Nobody's getting beat up basically.


----------

